# Passing a Drug Test (100% NO FAIL)



## GanjaFresh (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, so this method wont help you pass a THC test, but it will help you not fail one either.

So before the test drink about 4-5 water bottles. Done, piss 1-2 times before the test and finally piss into the testing bottle. 

YOU WILL NOT PASS, YOU WILL NOT FAIL

The result will be that your _creatine levels are too low.

THE RESULTS WILL COME BACK AND YOU WILL BE ASKED TOO DO YOUR TEST AGAIN DUE TO DILUTION, BUT THEY WILL NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS SAYING YOU DILUTED ON PURPOSE.

This method doesnt help you pass, but buys you more time  

_Also urine tests do NOT look for THC, but instead THC metabolites found in your urine. So, this works because water isn`t THC soluble, so it wont come up for a while and the water will take over. But, still you wont pass the test either as stated above.


----------



## hiddenidentity (Apr 27, 2011)

I quit smoking about 6 months ago for a job. I would kill to have something that actually works. Something I can keep in my car that can be used on a moments notice... Is there actually anything like this?


----------



## GanjaFresh (Apr 27, 2011)

There is no form of matter that you can use to simply pass a drug test easily. THC is stored in fat cells and naturally your body will get rid of it, but thats NATURALLY thus with time. There is nothing that can get you to pass a drug test with 1 flick of a wrist, drinking lots of fluids, urinating a lot are good methods to help your body decompose of THC faster, but time is the only 100% guaranteed solution to pass, nothing else is guaranteed.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Apr 27, 2011)

My brother had to go through diversion. He tried everything to cleanse before the test, and he had to finally come clean to his PO. They didn't do anything to him, just said he had to be clean by the next month. And they tested every week! Took 65 days for it to leave his system completely, and he hadn't touched any since he started the classes. 
Anyway while he was still in the classes he would store his piss in the freezer, and use hand warmers to warm it up for job piss tests. Finally got him on a $15/hr job, and he still has about 2 liters of it stored up! We have friends that buy it too!
Basically it will keep forever that way, and is State Certified clean piss. LOL


----------



## drains21m (Apr 29, 2011)

GanjaFresh said:


> Ok, so this method wont help you pass a THC test, but it will help you not fail one either.
> 
> So before the test drink about 4-5 water bottles. Done, piss 1-2 times before the test and finally piss into the testing bottle.
> 
> ...


 I agree, years ago I would do this. Have smoked the day before and not failed. Please don't drink bleach...


----------



## swampgrower (May 7, 2011)

yes this works but also take a cranberry pill that will make your piss yellow


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 10, 2011)

GanjaFresh said:


> YOU WILL NOT PASS, YOU WILL NOT FAIL
> 
> The result will be that your _creatine levels are too low.
> 
> THE RESULTS WILL COME BACK AND YOU WILL BE ASKED TOO DO YOUR TEST AGAIN DUE TO DILUTION, BUT THEY WILL NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS SAYING YOU DILUTED ON PURPOSE._


_

You got most of this right, but you excluded the fact that one must drink a *creatine supplement*, found at any heath club or gym. This way your creatine levels will not fall, due to dilution. 

I'm talking from experience!!_


----------



## hoss12781 (May 10, 2011)

The drinks work well. I believe I used "XXX Clean" back in the day. Now I work for a University. If they drug tested we wouldn't have a Psychology Department.


----------



## mancuyas (May 18, 2011)

I have used the excessive h2o intake method before a UA and was successful, but I was also taking a certain vitamin and Niacin. Unfortunately, I cannot remember which vitamin. Help! Running out of time


----------



## Learning2Hydro (May 18, 2011)

Go buy some QuickFix and don't try some crazy idea. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 18, 2011)

local vitamin store here sells this stuff labled "the stuff"
its a drink and my gf was taking a lab UA for a bank teller job, she smoked every day for 3 years, up untill 2 days before the test, drank "the stuff" and passed her test. it has also saved a buddy of mine numerous times.
the+stuff


----------



## GanjaFresh (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep decieving, Keep smoking!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

My friend bought a kit that has a little bottle of synthetic urine with a temperature strip on it and it comes with a hand warmer package. He carries it on his paver and when they tell him it is time to test, he activates the hand warmer and wraps it around the bottle until it is hot. Then he goes in to do the deed. You have to let it cool to body temp then pour it in the cup.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 1, 2012)

BrotherBuz said:


> You got most of this right, but you excluded the fact that one must drink a *creatine supplement*, found at any heath club or gym. This way your creatine levels will not fall, due to dilution.
> 
> I'm talking from experience!!


But then you will be busted for dirty urine. The OP was recommending a way to delay the real test if necessary.


----------



## echo781 (Oct 26, 2012)

GanjaFresh said:


> Ok, so this method wont help you pass a THC test, but it will help you not fail one either.
> 
> So before the test drink about 4-5 water bottles. Done, piss 1-2 times before the test and finally piss into the testing bottle.
> 
> ...




Yes this works very well, I have been on probation for many years and have taken over 200 drug tests (not proud just mentioning to back my story up) and I would drink so much water I would pee at least ten or more times a day, but too much water can cause severe injury to your bladder and your kidneys, but to also help with getting rid of THC in the body is also to take Niacin pills (do not exceed more than four a day at 500mg). At any cvs, Walgreens, rite aid, etc.. in the vitamin section, Niacin is a diet supplement which kills off fat cells that store the THC, Niacin is in almost everything we eat or drink, just look at ten things in your kitchen right now and 8 out of 10 things will have niacin in it, but when taking this you must pee a few times after to help flush out the toxins that you have in ur body. Peeing is what our bodies do to get rid of toxins, so you must drink plenty of water and nothing else. Also before any drug test you should NOT eat ANY fat foods at least for two or three days before the drug test and I don't eat anything the day of the drug test. And for these people that claim they go months without smoking and then still fail, is FALSE unless your literally as fat as a cow and drink nothing but soda pop and eating McDonalds all day every day and you were smoking like ten blunts a day along with twenty hits out of a gravity bong, then that is wrong, our bodies immediately start to break down these toxins that our body receives, and begins to heal which if you drink at least eight glasses of water a day smoking or not your body should fully come clean from any drug toxins within one to three weeks. More for those that are larger and less for those that are small figured. I had a buddy that went ten months random drug tests once a week and he would smoke the day of the drug test (just after of course) and the next day maybe about three or four joints. He didnt drink any water but he would drink about five or more a day those ginseng green teas that come in a tall can for $0.99 at 7-11 every day and he would pass every time and he weighed about 230 lbs. but also eat subway or other healthy foods every day also. It all has to do with your size, health, diet, and how much you smoke in order to really state how long it takes to clean your system. best beat is to buy ur own drug tests and test yourself out before u go to help calm ur nerves at the drug clinic, they are trained to look for nervous people, those are the ones that are either about to fail or have tried something to prevent themselves from failing. One more thing it also depends on who does the drug test. If a company sends your pee off to a place then they do the most advance test, compared to other places that will use the strips, those are easier to pass but also they can mess up sometimes which can automatically screw you over. If you try this method its best to quite at least three days prior if you have that option. Good luck


----------



## <stealthgrowing> (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what I know about passing piss test for weed:

1) *THC metabolites are stored in fat cells*; thus the less fat your retain on your body, the better chance of passing you will have. 

2) *Exercise daily* to prevent the build up of THC metabolites in your fat cells and fat. Don't be a pussy about it either... Break a serious sweat during your workout of 30 - 45 minutes daily. I'm a weight lifter and boxer and my workouts run 1.5 to 2 hours sometimes. I have no sympathy for couch potatoes 

3) *Take Niacin daily!!* because it lowers cholesterol and fat in your blood stream which contributes to weight loss. HOWEVER, do not take niacin on an empty stomach and drink lots of water. in fact, you should increase your water intake significantly as a measure of promoting better health and hydration anyways. Niacin can be bad for you if too much is taken at once or without enough food or water in your system. *This is important: niacin is used to pull the cholesterol and fat out of your blood stream.* So, does it help you not gain weight and not retain fat? The answer is a resounding yes. Niacin combined with regular exercise promotes leanness and lower cholesterol. Always take with food and water. I take two 500mg pills in the morning with breakfast and 1 before my workout and 1 before dinner. Niacin helps me wake up and start the day alert and full of energy. Niacin supercharges my workout and makes me strong. I also sweat significantly more on niacin so weight loss is increased. Niacin is a wonderful drug if used correctly. fuck the naysayers, because I know it helps.

4) *This is more of a lifestyle change*, than something you can do right before a test to pass. taking a huge dose of niacin before a test is harmful to your health. Here is another fact. If you are fat, you are more likely to fail a piss test for weed than if you are skinny, even with water loading. Just trust me on that. Skinny folks have the advantage here and that is all there is to it.

5) *On the day of the test,* and assuming you have changed your lifestyle to be inline with the previous suggestions, do drink a lot of water. I have passed many piss test simply because I loaded up on water. However, the water loading does do several things. Water loading lowers levels of chemicals normally found in urine and it makes your piss look like water. Depending on the test used (if gas spectroscopy is used) this will be detected. If the test is just a piss test in a cup, like many labs use, dilution will go unnoticed and you will pass more than likely. Take a super B complex and multivitamin 1.5 hours before your test in conjunction with lots of water and possibly a diuretic like cranberry pills sold in the pharmacy to help old farts piss better. Important: wait until you see yellow from the vitamin to go piss. Pee a lot before the test; not just once or twice like 4 or 5 times. In fact, your bladder should be straining a little before that test. That means that water is simply being passed for urine instead of re-circulated by the kidneys to remove impurities. On a normal day, your kidneys will recirculate water specifically in order to clean out waste with each pass, this is why piss can be extremely yellow or only slightly yellow depending on your consumption.

*-if gas spec is used you may be fucked no matter what, if using your own piss. gas spec is way more sensitive then other test. Dilution may not help at all.

-if piss test in a cup is used, you will more than likely pass. Those test have a threshold where below that threshold, nothing is detected so dilution works well here.
*
6) *Fake piss can be detected.* Fake piss is missing the male and female hormones excreted in real urine. Gas spec will reveal the absence of these hormones. Piss test in a cup does not care about hormones. Hope and pray, they are not sending the piss to a real lab that employs gas spec. 

7) *Detox drinks are a sham.* however, Diuretics which make you piss more will increase the volume of urine you flow and can be used in conjunction with water loading, vitamins and creatine supplement.

 *the best option*: use the wizzinator or similar device and substitute (carefully) the fake piss with clean urine from a person of the same sex. 1) you are not using your piss, you are using someone's who is known to be clean. 2) this method defeats both kinds of test; gas spec and piss test in a cup. Be careful to maintain the piss between 95 and 98 degrees. I have heard anecdotes about overheating on the IV bags used to hold the piss. If using someone else's piss, put it into a sterile container and refrigerate up until you are ready to use it. Piss can go bad, yep that's right piss goes bad just like milk does if left and room temp for too long.

This is the best of my cumulative knowledge. I have passed and failed test. I have learned from experience. If you want to argue with me, knock yourself out.


----------



## cannabis love (Nov 14, 2012)

My ex-girlfriend used to take pre-natal vitamins and drink plenty of water before her tests, and she always passed. Her record was passing the urine test only a couple days after smoking. I don't know how that's possible ( I think it was as the OP said about drinking plenty of water) but I thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## mytwhyt (Nov 14, 2012)

I can hardly wait till they change it to a written test... I think I could pass that..


----------



## D3monic (Nov 26, 2012)

I keep 2 in my truck.


----------



## Azweepei (Nov 27, 2012)

Google is a beautiful thing sometimes.

http://www.passyourdrugtest.com/


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 27, 2012)

My local Dollar Tree stores have THC urine tests. They may not be very accurate and catch low levels but if it is positive, it would be useful as a screening test before going to the lab. IOW, a negative on this test might not be a 100% negative for a lab test, but a positive is surely going to be positive, and you need some more 'cleansing.' I'd say that is worth a $1.


----------



## dolamic (Dec 2, 2012)

<stealthgrowing> said:


> 2) *Exercise daily* to prevent the build up of THC metabolites in your fat cells and fat. Don't be a pussy about it either... Break a serious sweat during your workout of 30 - 45 minutes daily. I'm a weight lifter and boxer and my workouts run 1.5 to 2 hours sometimes. I have no sympathy for couch potatoes


C'mon muscles, sit down. Ya see that snap, crackle and pop you hear won't be no cereal. It's gonna be your arm. I'll left hook ya to death!
I used to spar with Jim Jeffries, Jack Johnson, Harry Will. You ever hear of Jess Willard, I was the one who softened him up for Dempsey!


----------



## mrDark420 (May 28, 2013)

I noticed this thread has a lot of views so I thought i'd share my story of passing my drug test and hope that it helps someone pass a test that punishes people for a harmless drug. I am 5'9" 140 pounds and have been a heavy smoker for the last 6+ years. I smoke every day and go through about an eighth every five days or so. Recently I was given a job offer and was notified that there was a pre-employment drug screen. After not smoking for 21 days, here's how I passed my urine test using dilution:


*-I immediately began exercising on day 1. I didn't work out every single day for the next three weeks but I tried to get as much exercise as possible. I only drank enough water to stay hydrated (you don't need to drown yourself with fluids like some people say, it doesn't work like that). *
-Then about five days before my test, I started taking creatine pills (by Six Star Pro Nutrition) every morning and stopped exercising with 3 days before the test. The creatine pills build up your creatinine level which the clinic looks for in your urine. Make sure you start taking the pills no sooner than 48 hours before your test or your body might not have enough time to metabolize it.

*-On the day of the test, I started drinking large 32 ounce bottles of Gatorade 3 hours before the test (lemon line to probably help with color but doubt it mattered). I've read that Gatorade is better than water because it helps keep your urine dense when they check it for specific gravity, which turned out to be true to my knowledge. I bought three 32 ounce gatorades. Chugged the first one down 3 hours before the test and then chugged the second one about two hours before the test. These two gatorades had me going to the bathroom every 10 or 15 minutes within an hour of drinking the first one. If you aren't getting up to go to the bathroom every 10 or 15 minutes, you probably aren't drinking enough and should increase your intake. Make sure you go at least four times and then test yourself with a at-home test if you have one (and you should, the barely cost anything on eBay and are reliable).*
-I took a B-100 complex pill about an hour and a half before my test while drinking the third and final gatorade. The next two times I peed were clear but right before I left to the drug testing clinic, my pee started to turn the greenish yellow color I needed. When this happens your pee should still be colored for the next 3 to 4 times you go so you know you're good. 
*-An hour before the test (half hour before I left the house), I stopped taking in all fluids. I think this is an important step because if you walk into the place right after drinking the fluids, you probably wont pass the density aspect of the test. You want to let the urine sit in there for a little bit so that you aren't just pissing colored water. A half hour before the test, I made sure to pee right before I left the house because I knew that by the time I got to the clinic and filled out all the paperwork, I'd be bursting at the seams. And sure enough I was. Expect to wait 20 minutes or so from the time you walk in to the time you pee. It is uncomfortable but not impossible.*
-When I went into the bathroom to take the test, I had to go so bad that I wasn't worried about whether or not I was going to catch the middle of my stream (which is the cleanest). After peeing for about ten seconds I filled the cup up to the line and was happy to see that it was a bright yellow. The lady taking my test then tested it for specific gravity and she said it was fine and that I was "hydrated". She then placed the test strip into the urine and within minutes I was told that I had passed!


After reading around for weeks about the best ways to pass a urine test, I truly believe that this method works the best. It took me several tries to perfect the time for the vitamin B and the amount of fluid needed to dilute. Definitely buy some test strips on eBay and do a test run a few times to see how long it takes for the vitamin B to cause your urine to turn yellow and also how much you have to drink to come out negative. It is also a good idea to not smoke until you get the official word from your company that you passed because I have read stories about people passing drug tests and then smoking only to get a call that the clinic had screwed up the paperwork and they needed to come back again. Good luck and I promise if you put in the effort and do some practice runs with good results, you have nothing to worry about the day of the test.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2013)

mrDark420 said:


> * Make sure you go at least four times and then test yourself with a at-home test if you have one (and you should, the barely cost anything on eBay and are reliable).*


The Dollar Tree stores around here have test kits. Not sure how good/sensitive they are, but in a pinch, when you don't have time to order on eBay, they could be a good alternative.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 1, 2013)

The best I test I ever took didn't 21 days of abstinence or drowning myself with Gatorade, I was a nurse at the time working on the psych ward and for no other reason then I seemed to get along with the patients on the ward the head nurse concluded I was using drugs.I said fuck them if they fire me after all of my years at that hospital and the 3 years I had been on the locked down psychward they can just go screw themselves. Th day came and just to show how much I really didn't care I got high on my way to the test. .
Well the test consisted of two separate tasks. One was an oral interview with the doc I noticed his name was Jean something or another with Jean being used as a male first name ngand he waqs wearing a beret so I figured thisn guy must really like French art s tome doc you've got a reall affinity for French Artists because those our some nice prints by Vangough you've got there. You think so he saidd somewhat taken aback., Oh no doubt about it sir. Vangough's' use of color and his wide sweeping brush strokes gives him away any time. 
So we sat and talked abut artists and painting talking when he looked at his watch and realized just how much time had gone by. Listen nurse I don' get the feelings from you that you abuse drugs so let's save sometime and and skip the urine collection.I'll just put a note in here that you don' use illegal drugs.


----------



## iluna1988 (Jun 15, 2013)

I had a drug employment test (urine) the other day I been clean for about 25 day during those 25 day I took about 6 AZO cranberry pill, and a lot of water, I was sent out to the clinic to take the test so I decided to take a in home drug test kit for THC. And it came back negative I took two before I went. Another thing I drank about 10 glasses of water. When I came back from taking the test I did about 4 more test and they all kept coming back negative. So does that mean I passed the lab test? NEED ADVICE THANKS


----------



## Blunt Ed (Jun 18, 2013)

I've never found a true way to pass a drug test on probation, parole, house arrest etc. But I smoked a lot of k2 and k3 during those times and I actually got high off the stuff. It's a good alternative if you have to piss clean all the time. Also, I've never taken a test that could detect k2 or k3 so I'm not even sure if there is a test for it. $10 for 3 grams at your local gas station aint bad lol.


----------



## jeremycr (Dec 19, 2013)

Brett Gyllenskog


----------



## kagecog (Dec 30, 2013)

I used a form of this method actually that helped me pass a drug test only 4 days over previous smoking. All you need to do is drink a TON of water until your urine is pretty much clear, then you need to take a creatine supplement 2 hours before the test and another 1 hour before the test so that your urine does not give a inconclusive result (continue to drink a lot of water during this period), then around 45 minutes before your test pop a vitamin b complex supplement that you can also get at pretty much any health store or even grocery store (this will bring the color of your urine back to a normal yellow color so it doesn't look like you've diluted it) and then you simply take the test! this method has never once failed me.


----------

